# French horn a2?



## d.healey (May 5, 2017)

What does it mean when the french horn 1+2 staff has a2 written above part of it - I'm assuming it means that only player 2 should play but I'm not 100% sure as the score I'm looking at also has "a2 soli" written above the trumpets...


----------



## Smikes77 (May 5, 2017)

The french horn part a2 means for 2 players together


----------



## d.healey (May 5, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> The french horn part a2 means for 2 players together


Aha I understand now, thanks. So does a2 soli mean that both the trumpets are playing or just that trumpet 2 is playing?


----------



## Garlu (May 5, 2017)

a2 - Both players are playing together
a2 Soli - Both players are playing together, they have "the melody" considering the whole ensemble. So, they know they are the ones "leading" at that passage. 

hope that helps!


----------



## sinkd (May 5, 2017)

"a due"


----------



## ZenFaced (May 5, 2017)

Playing in unison


----------



## JohnBMears (May 6, 2017)

d.healey said:


> What does it mean when the french horn 1+2 staff has a2 written above part of it - I'm assuming it means that only player 2 should play but I'm not 100% sure as the score I'm looking at also has "a2 soli" written above the trumpets...



SILVERADO!


----------



## d.healey (May 6, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> SILVERADO!


Yup


----------

